
CGP Grey: How Do Machines Learn? - nxrabl
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9OHn5ZF4Uo
======
nxrabl
Footnote video with slightly more detailed info:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvWpdrfoEv0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvWpdrfoEv0)

